

Tribler makes Bittorrent anonymous with built-in Tor network - synctext
http://torrentfreak.com/tribler-makes-bittorrent-client-anonymous-built-tor-network-140902/

======
synctext
For the experts the protocol specifications can be found here:
[https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki/Anonymous-
Downloadin...](https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki/Anonymous-Downloading-
and-Streaming-specifications)

